# sweet orange  rebatch



## ohsoap (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a batch of sweet orange/oatmeal bars that have faded in smell, I don't really know what to blend it with that will anchor the scent.  Suggestions would be very appreciated.


----------



## ohsoap (Oct 26, 2009)

I was thinking maybe patchuli... any one know a nice ratio to use for this combo?


----------



## lsg (Nov 5, 2009)

Use a little kaolin clay, it should help anchor the scent.  Litsea cubeba is supposed to be an anchor, also.


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 10, 2009)

Yeah,orange just disappears..I've been using Orange 5x & it holds a lot better,plus I'm using orris root with all my eo's now as a matter of course.That or kaolin.


----------



## ohsoap (Nov 10, 2009)

I have some orrisroot on hand, do I just add it  to the batch, or mix my EO into it first?


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 11, 2009)

ohsoap said:
			
		

> I have some orrisroot on hand, do I just add it  to the batch, or mix my EO into it first?



I use 1/2 tsp ppo,& add the eo to it.I think it works sort of by absorbing the eo,so I measure that first & let it sit til I'm ready to soap.Some people have sensitivity to it apparently but I've had no problems at all.It does show up as fine specklies but that just adds to the charm with eo/natural coloured soap IMO.  Kaolin works in a similar fashion but I've only recently tried that,so not sure how it affects feel etc.


----------

